# Witches broom



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

So... There is this certain HR lady, very nice... But born on October 31, so she hears lots of witch comments and jokes. So I made this 40" broom for her office. For those who don't know...Harry Potters broom was a " Nimbus 2000".
Yes the shift handle works


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I can hear it now... "I'll get you my pretty... and your buddy Scott too" 

I know, I know, wrong movie... Looks pretty nice. Always nice when you can get a member of management with a sense of humour that will appreciate something like this.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Different movie.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

SteveMI said:


> Different movie.


Funny

I might have to make a sign to hang under the Broom..

" now hiring Flying Monkeys, and evil minions".

See how many diffferent witch / bad guy movies we can mingle..


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

*Why does a systems programmer not know the difference between Haloween and Christmas?*



Scottart said:


> So... There is this certain HR lady, very nice... But born on October 31, so .....


Showing my age here .....

Why does a systems programmer not know the difference between Haloween and Christmas?

Because Oct. 31 = Dec. 25


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

David Dickson said:


> Showing my age here .....
> 
> Why does a systems programmer not know the difference between Haloween and Christmas?
> 
> Because Oct. 31 = Dec. 25


ok.... you have to explain that one..


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Scottart said:


> ok.... you have to explain that one..


oct = octal
dec = decimal


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

*Oct. 31 = Dec. 25*



Scottart said:


> ok.... you have to explain that one..


Thanks, Al. That is right.

Oct. is short for Octal.
Dec. is short for Decimal.
Decimal is the "normal" way we count, where the digits in a number are powers of 10. So, in Decimal, 25 is 2 lots of 10 plus 5. 
Octal is a method of counting which works well for computers, where the digits are powers of 8. In Octal, 31 is three lots of 8 plus 1.

So Oct. 31 is the same value as Dec. 25 :nerd:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's too deep for me. I'm fighting with off/on, check email, and why the hell haven't you upgraded to our new and improved Windows 10 yet?

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> That's too deep for me. I'm fighting with off/on, check email, and why *the hell haven't you upgraded to our new and improved Windows 10 yet?*
> 
> HJ


did you remove the KB updates to fix that,,,


----------



## tidyswoop (Nov 4, 2015)

Scottart said:


> So... There is this certain HR lady, very nice... But born on October 31, so she hears lots of witch comments and jokes. So I made this 40" broom for her office. For those who don't know...Harry Potters broom was a " Nimbus 2000".
> Yes the shift handle works


Nice work, man! Thumbs up!


----------



## repabst (Aug 16, 2016)

It looks amazing. You can sell this kind of articles.


----------

